# Words and phrases that annoy you



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

I was in Waterstones earlier and I saw a book titled "How Not To Talk Like An Arse" It was filled with words and phrases that people should avoid in order not to sound like an idiot. :lol: I think everyone has certain words and sayings that make them shudder, so I'm curious to know which ones you hate!

The ones that bug me the most are:
"At the end of the day" 
"I could care less" - say this near me and you WILL see smoke coming out of my ears!
"Totes" - which is apparently short for "totally" [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

"I'm not being funny, but..." = Yes you are, but you're trying (and failing) to pretend you're able to give constructive criticism.

"lol" = Absolutely boils my blood.

:evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Magenta said:


> "Totes" - which is apparently short for "totally" [smiley=smash.gif]


I think I've just had an aneurism. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

'To be honest' - WHY do you usually lie !!!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That's what I'M talking about :evil: :evil:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

and "liking it" :evil:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

'obviously' when it obviously isnt :twisted:

'various different' ways of doing something . .. ..


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

burns said:


> "I'm not being funny, but..." = Yes you are, but you're trying (and failing) to pretend you're able to give constructive criticism.
> 
> "lol" = Absolutely boils my blood.
> 
> :evil:


I use "lol" quite a lot  but I am trying to cut down! 



ScoobyTT said:


> I think I've just had an aneurism.


 :lol: :lol: I don't know for sure, but I think "totes" became more common because of The Only Way Is Essex.



YoungOldUn said:


> 'To be honest' - WHY do you usually lie !!!


Bah, I hate that too!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Using the phrase "you know" in every sentence, gets me going!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The one that always gets me is 
Dad can I have some money [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fishface said:


> Using the phrase "you know" in every sentence, gets me going!


Because it comes with an implicit "I don't" from the person saying it. It's the shortest way of saying "I'm not sure what I'm talking about, but you'll fill in the blanks in my ineloquent ramblings, _won't you_?"



Magenta said:


> :lol: :lol: I don't know for sure, but I think "totes" became more common because of The Only Way Is Essex.


Well in that case the only way is genocide. :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

We need this done ASAP it's a favourite of my boss and it gets on my tits !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Well in that case the only way is genocide. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

They also brought us "Jel" - as in "jealous" (I think) and "Shut uuuuuuup." I know all this even without ever seeing the programme. It makes me wonder what other crap they come out with that will eventually rub off on the people who actually take the show seriously!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Conversations that normally go along these lines "I only just missed the train" ok thats £116.20 then " you're fucking joking the train won't be full " sorry you have a ticket that was only valid on that train.

Or "I've lost my ticket can you replace it" no it's like getting a £10 from the cashpoint if you lose it you can't ask the bank for another. "It's not like that at all" OK if you say so.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Magenta said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well in that case the only way is genocide. :lol:
> ...


It does. You're just strengthening the case though


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The phrase "Excuse me sir..." - especially when uttered by one of those clipboard wankers on the high street.

When you respond with the great time-saving phrase "Does this conversation end with my filling in a direct debit instruction?", and they say no, and then 5 minutes later suggest you might like to make a monthly donation by direct debit. To be honest (hahahahahaha!) this rarely happens to me.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

1- When women call you "Babes"
2- "I will phone you right back"
3- When people hold their hands out to do inverted commas
4- Any gibberish from a call centre NOT in UK......


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

"Yea, whatever" requires the following response, an immediate and very hard kick in the b*lls or tw*t, then reply, "excuse me, I didn't quite catch that, would you mind repeating it, no? I didn't thinks so" happy days


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Overuse or incorrect use of the following words gets on my tits:

Blatantly
Obviously
Literally

There are so many more that blatantly I obviously literally can't list them all 

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Overuse or incorrect use of the following words gets on my tits:
> 
> Blatantly
> Obviously
> ...


I'm with you on these Charlie but you missed a couple - "Technically" and "Basically" [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I always annoy myself when i say "see you" to people on the telephone! There is usually no way ever in a million years i will ever see 90% of the people i say it to! I drive myself insane with it,

Oh and the other one is awlways when i answer a telephone and some one asks "how are you" 99% of the time they don't wait for a reply and carry on asking you what they wanted. Don't ask how i am if you're not really bothered! :evil:

Ok, rant over, see you all soon! :lol:


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

If we're confessing to words that you annoy yourself with, then 'absolutely' when I mean 'yes' pulls my own chain.

The 'literally' one can get you ROFL if you listen out for it  .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

"You're not going to charge me for that are you?"

Yes I am you knob. I fixed it, you couldn't. That's why you rang me and that is why I've driven here. The fact I fixed it in the time it took you to make me coffee is neither here nor there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

The thing that annoys me more than anything at the moment is people saying "100%" after they've said something. :evil:


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

When people end their sentences with 'me' eg, I love your TT 'ME'!!! Arrrgh

Whats thr need for I and Me in the same breath


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> "You're not going to charge me for that are you?"
> 
> Yes I am you knob. I fixed it, you couldn't. That's why you rang me and that is why I've driven here. The fact I fixed it in the time it took you to make me coffee is neither here nor there. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Very good and i must admit there has been times when i would have loved to say something similar!


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

The phrase 'My Bad'

fupping amercanism's fupp me right off

and people that say hospical instead of hospital

and networking!! lets network.. no, how about talking instead. [smiley=argue.gif]

and I nearly had a fit the other day when my daughter said she was fraped!!!

ah uh, ah uh, ah uh.... and breathe.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

AfterHouR said:


> and networking!! lets network.. no, how about talking instead. [smiley=argue.gif]


Touching base... :evil:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> > and networking!! lets network.. no, how about talking instead. [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


I hate that fucking saying!

Vis-a-Vis is another favourite for some in my work and who is the cock that comes up with all these stupid fucking acronyms like USP etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I carry out my duties on the basis of the GAF scale - in other words, do I *G*ive *A* *F*uck? If you are to have any hope of me doing anything about your complaint you have to score at least 10 points on the GAF scale. Automatically minus 5 points is anyone who opens their gambit with the phrase (in a broad Manc accent), "Ere y'are. I'll tell you what it is, right . . ."

Have Jeremy Kyle on the TV in the background at the same time and your score will be so far in deficit that you've got virtually no chance. Have a child with a hyphenated first name or named after a car or wine (but with an adulterated or deliberately incorrect spelling) and you may as well not have bothered calling us in the first place.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Lets run the VT

Who uses video tapes now???


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Gforce said:


> Lets run the VT
> 
> Who uses video tapes now???


Generally, the same people who use the phrase "let's run the VT". Don't worry though. It's not VHS.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

The new boy at work wasn't getting his own way and said 'it's my way or the highway". Safe to say we haven't really clicked.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Lets run the VT
> ...


Fair point I know how much that can bug people

Must try harder!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

People who say "Whoop, whoop" or worse still write it in texts, emails and particularly FaceBook.

Oh and "Yay!"... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Magenta said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


 :lol: I know, but I am proud to say that - forum aside - I have never said any of those words in conversation!



AfterHouR said:


> and I nearly had a fit the other day when my daughter said she was fraped!!!
> 
> ah uh, ah uh, ah uh.... and breathe.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Ohh, I HATE "fraped," it makes me so angry!!

Another thing that is starting to bug me is the trend of merging celebrity names, or TV couple names together to make one, like "Brangelina" and "Bennifer." It's lazy and not cute in any way.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

What does "fraped" mean


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

describing someone's facebook profile being hacked into and changed


----------



## J_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Oh and "Yay!"... [smiley=argue.gif]


  I say "Yay!", but I have been saying it for many years. Presumably I'm a trend setter, and all the kids copy me. 

"GOING FORWARD" [smiley=bomb.gif] 
as opposed to what exactly? Backwards? Sidways? Diagonally up your own arse to see the if the sun shines out of it?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

'My bad'

What's that about?? :x


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Adam-tt said:


> describing someone's facebook profile being hacked into and changed


Cheers mate, I'm too old to be hip and never use facebook. Too many of my ex's on it for my liking :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

Nilesong said:


> 'My bad'
> 
> What's that about?? :x


I never really understood that either. But I found this which sort of explains where it came from: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/my-bad.html


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

"Guys". As used by pretentious, trendy types, to refer to a group of people of both sexes. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> What does "fraped" mean


I didnt want to know what it meant - goes under what I classify as 'toss speak'

another one I loathe is "failure is not an option " and the idiotic way of reversing words eg "story, end of "
aaaaarrrrgggghhh :twisted:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

"Is that a large meal" NO, if I had wanted a large meal, Id have asked for a FUCKIN large meal :evil: :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> "Is that a large meal" NO, if I had wanted a large meal, Id have asked for a FUCKIN large meal :evil: :evil:


Try asking for a small it really winds them up


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > "Is that a large meal" NO, if I had wanted a large meal, Id have asked for a FUCKIN large meal :evil: :evil:
> ...


but andy with a gut like yours we all assume you go large bud :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The adverts for accident claims when they state 'We are here for you'

Oh NO your not, you are there to make yourselves rich - bastards !


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

People who use the phrase "deep dive" as in "Lets do a deep dive on that one...."

And others who ask you to "talk to a slide presentation" when you should only ever "talk about a slide presentation"

Its bullshit bingo and I call house


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

"Going forward" [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

burns said:


> "I'm not being funny, but..."


 We have a project manager at work that says this, at first it was annoying but he only ever actually uses it when things have turned bad or someone is not pulling their weight. We've come to expect that when he says it, what follows is exactly what needs to be said and it gets things done.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

'Yeah, no, for sure' - the opening few words from so many people involved in F1 when asked a simple question.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

White middle class people who say "fo sho" when what they mean is, "Yes."

Anyone who uses French words or phrases in a pathetic effort to make themselves sound more interesting than they are.

Want to come to dinner chez moi tomorrow (babes) ?!

No. Fuck off!

She has a certain je ne etc wotsit

It's all bollocks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

badyaker said:


> White middle class people who say "fo sho" when what they mean is, "Yes."
> 
> Anyone who uses French words or phrases in a pathetic effort to make themselves sound more interesting than they are.
> 
> ...


Pourquoi my little vol-au-vent? :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

badyaker said:


> White middle class people who say "fo sho" when what they mean is, "Yes."
> 
> Anyone who uses French words or phrases in a pathetic effort to make themselves sound more interesting than they are.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I agree with all of those!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like to slip a little Del Boy Fracais into conversations now and again.

Bonnet de douche, Rodney.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> I like to slip a little Del Boy Fracais into conversations now and again.
> 
> Bonnet de douche, Rodney.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

"Va tu faire encoule?" was a favourite of mine... :wink:

I was selective obviously.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm JUST saying!........My husbands favourite saying when he wants to put a point across.....normally when he is moaning! :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

'at the end of the day'..... - what the hell are you talking about??? end , beginning or middle of the day, the answer is the fooking same!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr :evil: :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not sure if anyone's said this (probably) but:

"With all due respect..."

You just know that whenever you hear that phrase, what follows will be massively disrespectful.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not a racist, but... <insert massively racist rant here>.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

People who start posts with "So the other day, So.....this, So..........that" :roll:

So WTF is that about :evil:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I work in a train station and we get this all the time...

Me: You know theres no trains today due to engineering work...

Customer: You Joking??? <------ Course im not ??? lol :?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Stupid girls that shout "Like..... oh...... my..... God!" :x


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

fishface said:


> Stupid girls that shout "Like..... oh...... my..... God!" :x


Even worse than that are the ones that just say "OMG" :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTchan said:


> I work in a train station and we get this all the time...
> 
> Me: You know theres no trains today due to engineering work...
> 
> Customer: You Joking??? <------ Course im not ??? lol :?


We could do this for hours :lol: :lol:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

"I'll tell you one thing..."

And then follows to tell me about 20 different things [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > I work in a train station and we get this all the time...
> ...


Oh dear i know...what else is there...

"is the train up there yet?" bearing in mind im in the ticket office below the concrete of the platforms lol :lol: yeah because i have x ray vision lol

You got any? :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

SteviedTT said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid girls that shout "Like..... oh...... my..... God!" :x
> ...


And people who actually say "lol"


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Do people do that? We're doomed. That takes hyperbole to whole new levels. Surely if something were _actually _funny they would, oh, I don't know... LAUGH OUT LOUD, for example. :roll:

The only time to ever say "lol" is when starting the words "loll", "lolly", "lollop" (which adequately describes the movement of their tongues in their attempts to speak English) or "lollipop".

"lulz" pisses me off too.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Started a new job on Monday and was told every ten minutes that we are going to 'take a deep dive on this' and 'Think out of the box', oh get back to the f#cking 90's please... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Do people do that? We're doomed. That takes hyperbole to whole new levels. Surely if something were _actually _funny they would, oh, I don't know... LAUGH OUT LOUD, for example. :roll:
> 
> The only time to ever say "lol" is when starting the words "loll", "lolly", "lollop" (which adequately describes the movement of their tongues in their attempts to speak English) or "lollipop".
> 
> "lulz" pisses me off too.


I confess to using "lulz" in the past, but in my defense, I was new to the whole internet slang thing back then. It was quite a few years ago, I try not to do it now!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

People who say aks, instead of ask :evil:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> People who say aks, instead of ask :evil:


And crips instead of crisps!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

"I'm not being funny but......."

Gaaaaarrrghhh!!!

No. You are not! :evil:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

BrianR said:


> Started a new job on Monday and was told every ten minutes that we are going to 'take a deep dive on this' and 'Think out of the box', oh get back to the f#cking 90's please... [smiley=argue.gif]


Let's run this up the flagpole and see if it flies. :x 
Let's go nap on this one. :x 
Let's do a wash up at the end of the meeting. :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

fishface said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Started a new job on Monday and was told every ten minutes that we are going to 'take a deep dive on this' and 'Think out of the box', oh get back to the f#cking 90's please... [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Pretty much any of the Bullshit Bingo corporate speak annoys me.

Let's be synergistic on this.

Let's make sure we're all singing from the same hymn sheet.

Usually said by someone to cover up the fact that they have nothing original to say.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Bullshit Bingo...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit Bingo...
> ...


We call it that because you can actually play bullshit bingo in big presentations.

You all get given 5 corporte wank phrases and if theyre all said, you have to say Bingo.

The other option was to be given a really random phrase and try and weave that in somehow.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Heard this one too many times last night:

"Ladies and gen*k*lemen" [smiley=bomb.gif]

Seriously...WTF?!?!?!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

burns said:


> Heard this one too many times last night:
> 
> "Ladies and gen*k*lemen" [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Seriously...WTF?!?!?!


We used to have a sales development manager that used to say "hospikle and likle" I just wanted to smash his head with a chair so he would need a likle stay in his hospikle!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fishface said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Heard this one too many times last night:
> ...


That's how I feel about people who say 'lit-tall' and 'hosp-pittal'. They just sound plain thick or in some cases like primary school children learning elementary English. It seems to be particularly prevalent at the BBC who employ oiks like Dominic Lit-tallwood who has plainly had 'BBC-speak' elocution lessons but then goes on to say things like 'wiv' instead of 'with' and 'conshoomers' instead of 'consumers'.

Why do people have to mess around with the English language?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Why do people have to mess around with the English language?[/quote]

Trouble is they don't know they are doing it. It began three or four generations earlier. Coming from a scouser that is saying something :lol:


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

The fat geezer off the chaser " i'll give you ten fousand pounds"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

people who say 'your missing the point'! no I'm f**king not, just because I don't agree doesn't mean 'I'm missing the point'! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Dotti said:


> people who say 'your missing the point'! no I'm f**king not, just because I don't agree doesn't mean 'I'm missing the point'! [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So true :lol:


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Enjoy

http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/marketing/


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

cdavies360 said:


> Enjoy
> 
> http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/marketing/


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

> http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/marketing/


 :lol: :lol: That is genius!


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Laters :x :evil:


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

using 110%, or numbers bigger than 100%, to express more commitment
you can't give more than 100%, that's what 100% means


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

"Priced to sell" ( e3YOB) :lol:

Priced not to sell? lol


----------

